# Greetings from Romania my dear cat lovers



## persian_cat (Dec 6, 2005)

New here too  
I'm living in Romania and I'm here because I love any kind of cat.
Right now I have a persian one, Jacquelinne, one of the most beautiful cats in the world. I'll create a poll if I can.
I never had a pure breed.
Just some photos: 
































































Enjoy. I hope to know you better.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Your baby is georgeous, it would be even more lovely if the pics were a big bigger for us to enjoy her even more :!:


----------



## persian_cat (Dec 6, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to Cat Forum! Your baby is georgeous, it would be even more lovely if the pics were a big bigger for us to enjoy her even more :!:


ok, tks

"Posts: 9740" ? )
You are a bigger cat lover


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

hi and welcome! your kitty is lovely, i am owned by 4 moggies and 2 dogs, im relatively newish here too and it is a very friendly place to be! looking forward to seeing and hearing more about you and your feline.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to the cat forums where everyone is friendly and happy (and covered in cat fur! :lol: )


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie! welcome, I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix baby girl


----------



## bijan (Feb 1, 2006)

hello there, Persians are indeed very beautiful.


----------

